# Let's Talk LV



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Just an Louis Vuitton Watch discussion.
LVMH owns Tag Heuer and Zenith and I believe LVs more expensive watches utilizes Zenith movement as well.
LV is unique that none of their items are ever discounted, including watches. Last I heard they actually burn old stock of bags that aren't sold rather than sell them at a discount, that's how they keep their prestige and status.

I particularly like their Tambour line. It has a unique case and to me they are just beautiful.

























This one has a quite unique face/dial.









They are even making watch cases as well.









Even a nice clock, probably not worth the price though.


----------



## saintv90 (Feb 23, 2008)

I had the Diver for awhile. Really nice piece. Very thick! Just wasn't my cup of tea. Lots of LV all over the thing.

Here is the exact one I sold.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

My friend has the exact same one and it looks pretty good on the wrist and the lume is incredibly bright.


----------



## SOhp101 (Sep 5, 2009)

I looked at that watch in the very first pic at the LV store in Las Vegas (Crystals). The "Jewelry Specialist" told me the price and asked me if I wanted to try it on. I knew that once it wrapped around my wrist I'd be hooked so I walked out of that store as fast as I could. :-d


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty interesting looking designs~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

The LV 277 incorporates Zenith movement hence the 13K price tag. I'm about to get my hands on the lower end Tambour Chrono. (if you call $5300 lower end)

I agree with LV's no discount policy. It puts them head and should above everybody else in the fashion world. (well, maybe except for Hermes)


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm a sucker for rose gold and black and LVs new Tambour Black Force is speaking to me.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

NightScar said:


> I'm a sucker for rose gold and black and LVs new Tambour Black Force is speaking to me.


Pretty cool looking~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## crayola (Jan 17, 2010)

i've been considering the tambour black for awhile now. really love the tambour mysterieuse...too bad it's $265,000 though.

http://elitechoice.org/2009/04/12/2...use-latest-luxury-edition-from-louis-vuitton/


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

How expensive are these watches? I like them. I really like the LV cases, too.


----------



## saintv90 (Feb 23, 2008)

WatchAdct said:


> How expensive are these watches? I like them. I really like the LV cases, too.


The one I posted was around 5k retail.


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

Dang. Thanks for responding!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

You can check out the prices on most of their readily available watches at http://louisvuitton.com/web/index.jsp.
And again, they do not discount any of their products so whatever retail is is pretty much what you have to pay.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

NightScar said:


> I'm a sucker for rose gold and black and LVs new Tambour Black Force is speaking to me.


Looks really good. Somehow, though, reminds me of a dartboard. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

chenlele0929 said:


> prefect watches!
> thanks for your sharing!
> I like them!


Welcome to WUS, Lele.


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anybody know the movement LV incorporates in their Tambour chronograph? Not the 277 but the flagship model. I dont think its 7750...I've tried searching it on the web but without much luck. Anybody? tks


----------



## LittlePud (Mar 8, 2010)

My lady and I (though moreso for the woman than myself) are both LV fans but we would never be caught dead with an LV watch. LV bags/wallets look great and have impeccable workmanship but IMHO their watches just aren't worth the price. From a "watch" POV, at the low end ($5K) you are already well into Omega/Rolex/IWC/Panerai/etc. range and at the high end ($10K-$15K) you may as well go with an Audemars/Vacheron/JLC. That being said I can understand some people liking the LV style/brand so much as to forgo or ignore most of the "watch" aspects of an LV watch and just buy it as a fashion item.


----------



## ddragovi (Mar 14, 2010)

1st post here and its on a LV thread... off to a good start huh?
I too wouldn't spend the 5k on a Vuitton watch, however their Tambour line are some very nice looking watches. Are there any other companies that make a similar looking model. I know herc makes an homage. But something of better quality?


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

LittlePud said:


> My lady and I (though moreso for the woman than myself) are both LV fans but we would never be caught dead with an LV watch. LV bags/wallets look great and have impeccable workmanship but IMHO their watches just aren't worth the price. From a "watch" POV, at the low end ($5K) you are already well into Omega/Rolex/IWC/Panerai/etc. range and at the high end ($10K-$15K) you may as well go with an Audemars/Vacheron/JLC. That being said I can understand some people liking the LV style/brand so much as to forgo or ignore most of the "watch" aspects of an LV watch and just buy it as a fashion item.


It's a fashion brand, you almost never buy it for the quality. As well as LV makes their bags, wallets, shoes (I have several) quality is still not on par with what you pay considering LV doesn't give discounts so you can't get any LV items on sale. So you really have to buy for the look and design.

Quality-wise, LV watches aren't so bad though but as usual, buy it for the look and design. I honestly haven't seen any watch that has a similar look and design as the Tambour.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

LV Speedy looks nice too.









Speedy Power Reserve:


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a quick follow up, i sold my LV after couple months. I even bought a bracelet for the watch. At the end, I was just not feelin' it anymore. For that money I'd rather buy Pam.


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

I really like the Tambour case shape. I went to see their watch collection at their store in paris, France. I was very impressed about the staff technical knowledge, they know what they are talking about and for a watch collector it is always pleasant.
I have seen other watch luxury brands with incompetent employees, which IMHO at this price level is not acceptable....


----------

